# Olympia Cremina 67



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have owned this for some time, and lent it to my son. I took it back from him this morning and so it is the first time I have had the chance to have a play with it. The machine had a full restore by its last owner, including removing the asbestos from the boiler. She has the original bakelite pf which has a slight crack in it, so I also have a bottomless. A Joey tamper, aluminium tamp ring and leveller. I also have (not sure what it is called) a meter that can replace the boiler cap with a gauge on to let you set the bar pressure. Have replaced all the pins and things that are visible. The video is me one handed trying to record the first shot I pulled. I had to guess at all the settings and the grind needs tightened a tad. Will post more detail the more I play!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gauge I mentioned


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I must say, I have used this twice this morning. The workflow takes a little longer but part of that is newness to me and having to figure things out. Switch it on, is at pressure after less than 10 mins. Release the false pressure through the steam wand. Pull a little water through the group to make sure it is up to temp (I found some very reasonably priced temp tags). Dosing at 14 gms today. I weigh out 28 gms, then give the boiler 30 seconds to recharge for the steam. I actually think the steam is more powerful than my L! and other machines I have tried. Texturing the milk is a doddle. It is not a machine you would wish to make multiple drinks on but it does produce a top notch espresso!


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> Gauge I mentioned
> 
> View attachment 54244


 Any idea where I can buy the boiler pressure gauge from?

Thanks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mulligrub said:


> Any idea where I can buy the boiler pressure gauge from?
> 
> Thanks.


 I asked the former owner, and he said they crop up on Bay quite often. I do not think there is anything particularly unique about the gauge. Just a question of getting the correct thread size matey


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> I asked the former owner, and he said they crop up on Bay quite often. I do not think there is anything particularly unique about the gauge. Just a question of getting the correct thread size matey


 Thank you for the information. I'll check out Ebay. Just thought this type of gauge would be great to check the boiler pressure on my Cremina, rather than the steam wand gauge lash up method.👍


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> ..... It is not a machine you would wish to make multiple drinks on but it does produce a top notch espresso!


 I really do fancy one of these! With regards to multiple drinks, would your hesitation be the slow work flow, or does temperature management become difficult after the first drink?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I only ever made a maximum of 2, so I was referring to workflow......afraid I do not know how it responds to temperature fluctuations!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not trying to be controversial or stir the pot here. That said could someone explain to me what is so special about these machines. I see them exchanging hands at such high prices. I get that they have the cachet of Swiss engineering and build quality but is that quality reflected in the cup? Is the espresso produced better than the espresso from a La Pav (as an example of a manual lever)


----------



## JEC (Dec 2, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> I only ever made a maximum of 2, so I was referring to workflow......afraid I do not know how it responds to temperature fluctuations!


 Thanks. Would be interested to hear from other users on this. Is this something that the Cremina handles better than a La Pav for example?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dallah said:


> I'm not trying to be controversial or stir the pot here. That said could someone explain to me what is so special about these machines. I see them exchanging hands at such high prices. I get that they have the cachet of Swiss engineering and build quality but is that quality reflected in the cup? Is the espresso produced better than the espresso from a La Pav (as an example of a manual lever)


 Sorry, thats the equivalent of asking why some people drive a Bentley whilst others choose Polski Fiats......they both do the same thing


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Sorry, thats the equivalent of asking why some people drive a Bentley whilst others choose Polski Fiats......they both do the same thing


 @dfk41 but the question still stands unanswered I think. Using your analogy, the Bentley has demonstrable benefits. It's ride is smoother, it is quieter inside, the seating is more comfortable, et cetera. Is the espresso better from the Cremina?

Or to use another analogy is it like a Seiko quartz dive watch vs a Rolex Pepsi? The Seiko is a more accurate time keeper but I wear the Rolex for the finish and because I appreciate the beautiful engineering that goes into the Rolex.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Dallah The answer is still the same, because it is opinion!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> @Dallah The answer is still the same, because it is opinion!


 @dfk41 Ok. So what is your opinion. You have had a lot of machines in the past. I would be very interested in your opinion.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, my opinion......where do they get the price from.......no idea except everything associated with the Swiss suggest quality. I am sure the exorbitant cost of living over there also helps. The machine is precision made, well put together. It is a pleasure to own and fun to use, but whether it is better than a La Pav who knows. I would think both are capable of producing below average, average and very good coffee, therefore the machine really has little to do with it, as is the case with all coffee equipment. If you can afford one and want to have owned one, then buy one. If you just want to try a little lever, buy a LP......


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------

